# tax relief



## moebaj (Sep 30, 2015)

I have been informed that I dont have to pay tax on my private pension, can anyone verify this. I am not yet old enough for a state pension 

Thanking you in anticipation


----------



## Pgmills (Jan 19, 2015)

If you successfully apply for NHR status and can get your pension paid gross by your provider then there should be no tax payable in Portugal for 10 years.


----------

